# Print spooler stops



## ivanf (May 13, 2005)

I am running win XP SP2. The print spooler stops on reboot. We have to manualy restart the spooler everytime we reboot the machine. Is there a registry key for this?


----------



## BMR777 (Apr 27, 2005)

Did you try:

Start>Run>type "services.msc" w/o quotes>Print Spooler

Double Click on it, choose for startup type: "Automatic"

Hope it helps,
BMR777


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://members.shaw.ca/bsanders/CleanPrinterDrivers.htm


----------



## itdirector11 (May 4, 2007)

I have battled this on 10 machines of my 60 xp machines. I have read every forum I could find and tried every fix. No luck.

Believe it or not I set the "RESET COUNT" and "RESET SERVICE" to 0 (zero) in the recovery tab of the print spooler service properties and the problem disappeared.

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## andy31 (Jul 29, 2008)

itdirector11 said:


> I have battled this on 10 machines of my 60 xp machines. I have read every forum I could find and tried every fix. No luck.
> 
> Believe it or not I set the "RESET COUNT" and "RESET SERVICE" to 0 (zero) in the recovery tab of the print spooler service properties and the problem disappeared.
> 
> GOOD LUCK!


I just signed up to THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!
THIS WAS DRIVING ME CRAZY AND THE ANSWER WAS NO WHERE TO BE FOUND..
i did this and it worked like a charm!
no touching the registry, installing cleanspl.exe or uninstalling printer drivers, just DO THAT!!!
THANKS AGAIN!!
from Argentina,


----------

